
Show HN: Deploy Jitsi on AWS in 5 Minutes - daenz
https://github.com/amoffat/tf-jitsi
======
daenz
Author here, since I've had a question about cost/performance, I thought I'd
post my experience:

I had 9 participants for 1.5 hours. Using an m5dn.xlarge, which is $0.27/hr, I
peaked 13Mbit/s incoming, 23Mbit/s outgoing, 40% cpu. Over 1.5 hours I accrued
20GB outbound network, which AWS bills at $0.09/GB.

~~~
RileyJames
Thank you! I need this, and a cost estimate is amazing. Legend!

------
xrd
Nothing wrong with this if you want to use AWS and like using (or learning)
associated technologies like Terraform.

And, the Jitsi Quick Start is also about five minutes and works on vanilla
Ubuntu:

[https://github.com/jitsi/jitsi-meet/blob/master/doc/quick-
in...](https://github.com/jitsi/jitsi-meet/blob/master/doc/quick-install.md)

------
kixiQu
This is very cool!

Does anyone have an instinct what kind of use of Jitsi you would have to have
to make a more complicated infrastructure (I'm not saying containers, but
maybe containers) cost-efficient?

e: To be clear, I'm fully aware that 98% of personal setups for friends or
small organizations would be just fine with this setup; I'm wondering what it
would take to need more.

~~~
erulabs
Cost efficiency on cloud providers mostly comes down to how well utilized your
fleet is. You can always waste money on idle machines. Containers help with
the "packing", which in turn can help with costs. Issue being: your time is
probably the most costly thing, so it's debatable unless you can get it done
comfortably and happily.

~~~
barrybloom
There are cloud providers who already started to offer pre-configured Jitsi in
containers. So there is no need to package it manually and at the same time
cost efficiency is higher. Today I've tested Jitsi on Jelastic, they deploy it
automatically to containers, offer automatic vertical scaling and don't stick
to VMs, so there is no waste for idle machine.

~~~
erulabs
If you're paying another company for hosting, and they're using containers
natively, then they're just pocketing the margins by packing you onto busy
hypervisors with other users.

------
nthacker
is there a Jitsi vs Zoom breakdown somewhere? Why are more people not using
Jitsi meet which is free?

~~~
otachack
My guess is because many employers had contracts with them and if you're using
it at work, it's likely your go-to for leisure at least if you don't know any
better about other options.

It bothers me that people are willing to jump to use their company license of
zoom for personal gatherings. I have no idea if it's possible but what if a
license holding company, whose employees are utilizing their zoom account, can
record any sessions in use by the account?

Even if it's not possible, I hate mixing my personal life with work, and when
I see the opportunity I always bring up Jitsi as an option over Zoom.

~~~
notechback
I think the key difference is that Jitsi doesn't have breakout rooms nor a
desktop app. Otherwise user experience is rather similar and from my pov the
Jitsi meet style with room name is much more friendly than random numbers on
zoom.

~~~
evolve2k
There’s been interest in adding breakout rooms to Jitsi. A live demo that you
can test and deploy for yourself just in GitHub pages includes a breakout
rooms starting point.

Trial it here and give the issue a thumbs up if you’d like to see breakout
rooms added.

[https://github.com/jitsi/jitsi-
meet/issues/5550](https://github.com/jitsi/jitsi-meet/issues/5550)

------
spaceisballer
So any advantage to the casual user to set up your own server instead of using
jitsi meet?

~~~
aarongolliver
First thing I did was increase the max frame rates & resolutions of screen
sharing and webcams.

------
BrowserMeeting
Pretty cool. Thanks for sharing!

